# Automotive GPS



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

my 7 year old TomTom doesn't work so well any more and i'm thinking about getting a new one.

While i've had great luck with the "brains" of 2 tomtoms (wife has one also) i have found that both models we own have crappy windshield mounting apparatus.  my son has a Magellan but i've never really liked the way it operates. And while i don't begrudge a company's need to make a profit the idea of buying updated maps every couple of years rubs me the wrong way.

What Automotive GPS do you have and would you recommend it?

is a smartphone with a data plan an adequate replacement for a traditional GPS for driving?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

I've had a Magellen for a couple years and last Christmas updated to a Garmin. I like the Garmin better for the fact that it is a lot quicker recalculating the route. Makes a big difference especially if you travel a lot in NYC, Boston or bigger cities. The Magellen would take a minute to realize you missed the turn and then recalculate but be a few blocks behind.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2012)

Google Maps and Navigator (Verizon) works pretty well for traditional GPS driving.  You get free traffic and Google pushes free updates.  The drawbacks I can think of are that you can't set driving preferences (fastest time, shortest route, etc.) and there is no stored map so you will always need a data connection to receive the current map of your route/location.

I have an older Garmin NUVI that I rarely use.  It requires map updates and a traffic subscription which I never purchased.  It does offer the advantage of being able to add 1 via point in case you don't want to go directly to your end point.

If I didn't have a smartphone and a data plan already, Garmin would be my standalone choice.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my 7 year old TomTom doesn't work so well any more and i'm thinking about getting a new one.
> 
> While i've had great luck with the "brains" of 2 tomtoms (wife has one also) i have found that both models we own have crappy windshield mounting apparatus. my son has a Magellan but i've never really liked the way it operates. And while i don't begrudge a company's need to make a profit the idea of buying updated maps every couple of years rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> ...


I am on my second Garmin...first one was decent but got worn and slow. The second one has a crappy touch screen and the voice is worse. Not impressed.

For mounting, I have large enough dashboards to use the friction base. Works much better than the suction cup mount.


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I use my Android navigation all the time, completely blows away any standalone GPS unit in my opinion. just make sure you have a car charger as it's hell on power usage.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Google Maps and Navigator (Verizon) works pretty well for traditional GPS driving.  You get free traffic and Google pushes free updates.  The drawbacks I can think of are that you can't set driving preferences (fastest time, shortest route, etc.) and there is no stored map so you will always need a data connection to receive the current map of your route/location.
> 
> I have an older Garmin NUVI that I rarely use.  It requires map updates and a traffic subscription which I never purchased.  It does offer the advantage of being able to add 1 via point in case you don't want to go directly to your end point.
> 
> If I didn't have a smartphone and a data plan already, Garmin would be my standalone choice.



that's another feature i wish i had, the ability to map something out in google maps then download to my device.  i've seen it as an option from the google side but none of my devices support it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> that's another feature i wish i had, the ability to map something out in google maps then download to my device.  i've seen it as an option from the google side but none of my devices support it.



I can do that with my android phone, but I've found it doesn't always work smoothly.  I haven't tried it in a while though, so it may have been fixed in an update.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can do that with my android phone, but I've found it doesn't always work smoothly.  I haven't tried it in a while though, so it may have been fixed in an update.



I have no trouble with it on my iPhone.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 22, 2012)

We have 2 of the Garmin NUVI's and they have been flawless.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I have no trouble with it on my iPhone.



what app do you use for GPS on the iphone? (i don't have an iphone so perhaps this is a stupid question)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> what app do you use for GPS on the iphone? (i don't have an iphone so perhaps this is a stupid question)



I was more just busting Bviberts stones. I just got it and was just playing around with Siri and told it to give me directions somewhere and it opened up the pre-loaded "Maps" app with them. Maybe wa-loaf or someone will chime in something more useful.

I usually use a dedicated gps unit(Garmin).


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was more just busting Bviberts stones. I just got it and was just playing around with Siri and told it to give me directions somewhere and it opened up the pre-loaded "Maps" app with them. Maybe wa-loaf or someone will chime in something more useful.
> 
> I usually use a dedicated gps unit(Garmin).



That's not what he asked for.  I can do that, without having to talk to my phone.

What he asked for was setting up a custom route on a computer and then transferring it to a GPS.

I can do it on my phone, but in one particular instance the phone map software didn't seem to recognize one of the waypoints, or streets, or something (I can't remember exactly), so it couldn't display the custom route.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

came across this.. a little old (less than a year) but seems like a fair assessment .

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/why-my-smartphone-hasnt-replaced-my-in-car-gps-receiver-yet/13472


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was more just busting Bviberts stones. I just got it and was just playing around with Siri and told it to give me directions somewhere and it opened up the pre-loaded "Maps" app with them. Maybe wa-loaf or someone will chime in something more useful.
> 
> I usually use a dedicated gps unit(Garmin).



I've been using the free Mapquest app on the iPhone lately. It gives you audio directions while you are driving which is nice. I think once you have a route mapped out it will keep the correct directions, but if you are away from data access it won't be able to adjust or change route for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2012)

heard a blurp on the news Sunday while driving.

Garmin crushed wall street estimates on earning and had a good outlook.  beating their traditional compeditors, TOMTOM and Magellan.  Recognize the threat from phones but confident about their future.  next challenge is to make inroads in the GPS watch world. i guess they are doing it but aren't considered leader at this time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> heard a blurp on the news Sunday while driving.
> 
> Garmin crushed wall street estimates on earning and had a good outlook.  beating their traditional compeditors, TOMTOM and Magellan.  Recognize the threat from phones but confident about their future.  next challenge is to make inroads in the GPS watch world. i guess they are doing it but aren't considered leader at this time.



Do you have a smart phone of any kind? You can buy the apps for TomTom and the like for it cheaper than a stand alone device and then find whatever kind of mount you like for your phone.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you have a smart phone of any kind? You can buy the apps for TomTom and the like for it cheaper than a stand alone device and then find whatever kind of mount you like for your phone.



i have a blackberry right now. i tried the sprint nav app but it was not very good.  there is a slim possibility i'll have an iphone after this season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i have a blackberry right now. i tried the sprint nav app but it was not very good.  there is a slim possibility i'll have an iphone after this season.



I think the best option would be to get the iPhone and buy a GPS App that includes downloaded maps.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2012)

I like a dedicated gps so I can still talk and text without getting lost.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two Garmin NUVIs love em, My friend got a Magellan, was not at all impressed. The navigtor on my Smartphone is great, updates are free, voice commands, but there is one major problem, not as sensitive as a standalone when it comes to getting coordinates. Cloudy days could be an issue.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I have two Garmin NUVIs love em, My friend got a Magellan, was not at all impressed. The navigtor on my Smartphone is great, updates are free, voice commands, but there is one major problem, not as sensitive as a standalone when it comes to getting coordinates. Cloudy days could be an issue.



andy, do i recall correctly in that you have a gps watch for hiking/skiing/etc? if so, which?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> andy, do i recall correctly in that you have a gps watch for hiking/skiing/etc? if so, which?



Nope, had an Altimeter watch Suunto S6 Great watch, in that it would collect the number of runs you did and speed, then you could connect to your PC and graph it. Other than that I have used a hikers GPS and download the info into Topofusion.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2012)

i haven't bothered researching anything yet because a new GPS is likely a father's day gift from my kids (i buy, they wrap and give to me) but this just popped up on my email

Garmin nüvi 1450LMT 5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator with Lifetime Map & Traffic Updates  for $129, sound good anyone familiar with this model nuvi?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZX8B2S/ref=pe_73680_23026560_pe_epc_dt1


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i haven't bothered researching anything yet because a new GPS is likely a father's day gift from my kids (i buy, they wrap and give to me) but this just popped up on my email
> 
> Garmin nüvi 1450LMT 5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator with Lifetime Map & Traffic Updates  for $129, sound good anyone familiar with this model nuvi?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZX8B2S/ref=pe_73680_23026560_pe_epc_dt1



I have this one, bought it because I have another Garmin Nuvi.  I like the larger screen and there are some new features that are decent, but I don't like the touch screen and the Text to Speech voice is not as good as our old Nuvi.  Battery life still sucks.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i haven't bothered researching anything yet because a new GPS is likely a father's day gift from my kids (i buy, they wrap and give to me) but this just popped up on my email
> 
> Garmin nüvi 1450LMT 5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator with Lifetime Map & Traffic Updates  for $129, sound good anyone familiar with this model nuvi?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZX8B2S/ref=pe_73680_23026560_pe_epc_dt1



4 star average out of 2500+ reviews, can't be too bad.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 11, 2012)

On my motorcycle i have a Garmin.  I love it.  Very easy to navigate around through the menus, and easy to operate.  I can create a custom map on my computer with google maps, and load it onto the GPS(this is great for back road rides on the bike.)

In my truck I have a Tom-Tom.  It is ok, but I wish I had gotten a Garmin.  It is not as easy to navigate through the menus.  I can not set the parameters as well to avoid certain roads(I tow trailers alot, and need to avoid certain roads), and I cant do a custom route.

I chose the TomTom because it was cheaper than the equal Garmin, but I wish I had spent a few more $'s.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackberry has Telenav. (which might be out on other devices now)   It was free and worked well back when I had my curve.

I prefer my Garmin 205 in conjunction with Google Navigation on my droid. As long as there is cell coverage, you can't beat it.  When you go out of range, it is game over, hence the need for the stand alone GPS.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 11, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> On my motorcycle i have a Garmin.  I love it.  Very easy to navigate around through the menus, and easy to operate.  I can create a custom map on my computer with google maps, and load it onto the GPS(this is great for back road rides on the bike.)



You might want to look into Microsoft Streets & Trips as an upgrade to Google maps for riding.  Streets & Trips adds the benefit of time along the route so you can schedule gas, lunch and scenic stops throughout the trip and have a much better idea of when the ride needs to start or will end.  This is convenient for segmenting a ride by 100 mile legs, making sure there is gas and restroom services after each leg, knowing what town you'll be in at 12:00 and whether there are a variety of restaurants available at that location.  Like Google maps, the planned route can be exported and uploaded to a compatible Garmin.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2012)

got a Garmin 1400 for Father's day.  haven't put it to the test yet but for $129 and life time map & traffic it seems pretty good.

I also got a new Iphone from work and downloaded free GPS app called WAZE.  for a free app it is pretty sweet. Used it tonight in wife's car as her old GPS was not working and loved it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2016)

Waze came out with a new release today that addressed some of my issues.

* "Planned Drive" so you can get real time updates on when you need to leave to get somewhere at a certain time (i think google had this)
* Traffic info - tells you why there is traffic
* auto-mute on phone calls.

still would like to turn off alerts but leave on directions. you can do the reverse.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2016)

Didn't you get nav with the jeep?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2016)

Nah.  Like the flexibility of a portable device.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Nah.  Like the flexibility of a portable device.



They are not mutually exclusive. My truck supports android auto and apple car play. I can pick my software and display it on the screen.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They are not mutually exclusive. My truck supports android auto and apple car play. I can pick my software and display it on the screen.



That is the way in-dash is starting to go (and should).  Have Nav, but use Waze on my phone instead...


----------



## yeggous (Mar 21, 2016)

Rushski said:


> That is the way in-dash is starting to go (and should).  Have Nav, but use Waze on my phone instead...



That's the myopic perspective. From the view point of automotive companies built-in Nav is more important than ever. Your self-driving car needs to know where it is going.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rushski (Mar 22, 2016)

And manufacturers like to try to update and upcharge for updated maps on navigation that usually isn't as good as what's on your phone.

Usually..


----------



## yeggous (Mar 22, 2016)

Rushski said:


> And manufacturers like to try to update and upcharge for updated maps on navigation that usually isn't as good as what's on your phone.
> 
> Usually..



Half true. Most manufacturers do not make the maps. They only make the electronic interface. You have to pay for new maps because they come from a different company and your GPS manufacturer only pays for a one time license.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a Magellan that was a gift. I don't use it anymore, I just use my phone. Two years ago after skiing 18" at Platty Scotty and I headed for NH. I was dead tired, and my GPS sent me down a cul de sac at 2 AM. Scotty asked if it told me to turn into a lake if I would, ala
https://youtu.be/n5lbShWEGQ0
I was never happier to check into a motel in my life. GPS is a great tool, but it isn't perfect. I've had several similar instances, being sent in a circle, down sketchy dirt roads, wrong roads, etc.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 23, 2016)

Going to Stratton,  the GPS will always send you to a dirt road and a bridge that's closed for the winter because distance wise it is the shortest quickest route. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 23, 2016)

tekweezle said:


> Going to Stratton,  the GPS will always send you to a dirt road and a bridge that's closed for the winter because distance wise it is the shortest quickest route.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



Haha. I found that spot years ago when I stayed in Dover and drove to Stratton for the day.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2016)

One thing that Google Maps, Waze, and GPS units don't do (I think) is tell you what the speed limit is right where you are.  On some backroads it's constantly changing.  It's hard to obey the speed limit if you lose track of what it is.  Are there any services or units that do that?  Doesn't seem too complicated.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> One thing that Google Maps, Waze, and GPS units don't do (I think) is tell you what the speed limit is right where you are.  On some backroads it's constantly changing.  It's hard to obey the speed limit if you lose track of what it is.  Are there any services or units that do that?  Doesn't seem too complicated.



my TOMTOM (first GPS i owned) knew the speed limits and would show my speed in RED if i was going 10MPH over


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> my TOMTOM (first GPS i owned) knew the speed limits and would show my speed in RED if i was going 10MPH over



That's what I need.  I'm surprised Google maps has integrated that. There are probably DOT data layers that could just be imported into the Google base map.  Or maybe I'm just not seeing that feature.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 23, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> That's what I need.  I'm surprised Google maps has integrated that. There are probably DOT data layers that could just be imported into the Google base map.  Or maybe I'm just not seeing that feature.



I can speak with authority on this one. Google has no idea what the speed limit is. TomTom and Here maps based systems do know the speed limit. My truck tells me the speed limit on my dash. If you want a phone app that does it, download the Here Maps app. It'll even let you download the full map pack so you can get directions without a Internet connection.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I can speak with authority on this one. Google has no idea what the speed limit is. TomTom and Here maps based systems do know the speed limit. My truck tells me the speed limit on my dash. If you want a phone app that does it, download the Here Maps app. It'll even let you download the full map pack so you can get directions without a Internet connection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Thanks,  this app is great.  Just tried it on my way to work and found the speed limits to be very accurate.  

I also like that you can choose to keep it in dark mode.  I've always wanted that feature in Google maps.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Thanks,  this app is great.  Just tried it on my way to work and found the speed limits to be very accurate.
> 
> I also like that you can choose to keep it in dark mode.  I've always wanted that feature in Google maps.



You're welcome. You'll notice a significant difference in map quality between Google and Here. Everything that Google creates is designed to sell ads. That is their bread and butter. They don't have speed limit data because they don't care. They are focusing on finding what businesses you are near or frequently pass so they can target their ads. Ever use Waze and notice the pop-ups or icons for sponsored businesses? With Google you are the product and advertisers are the customers.

Here has a completely different business models. They are a mapping company. They make their money selling maps to enterprise and automotive customers. They don't even have an advertising side as they are owned by automotive manufacturers.

Some differences worth noting:

1) Here's estimated drive times are often longer than reality on long trips. This is because it assumes you are driving the speed limit the whole time. Google's highway times are more accurate since it only knows the typical traffic speeds since it tracks everyone using the app. For the same reason you can often beat Here's routes using backroad shortcuts where you feel comfortable risking the speeding ticket.

2) Here's routes are more biased to highways. Google likes to route onto back roads. Which is better is often a coin flip. Where I live, Here gives better routes since I loose a lot of time to traffic lights, stop signs, etc on back roads. The highway might have more traffic, but it ends up being quicker since those little delays at every intersection add up. Google does not take into account little backups at each intersection which is a real problem if you're on a road with lots of stop signs or traffic lights.

3) Google's traffic data is more accurate on small back roads. This is a result of a them having a larger data volume from all the Android phones out there. On the highway there is not much of a difference.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like Waze is adding   speed limits 
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/29/11323636/waze-app-speed-alert-warning-launch


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 30, 2016)

GPS used to do the same at Hunter...
Would take you down Platt Klove Road which is seasonal..

And opens FRIDAY!!!! WOOOOHOOO!!! (Cuts off 20 minutes on my drive to Woodstock NY)


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Looks like Waze is adding   speed limits
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/29/11323636/waze-app-speed-alert-warning-launch



disappointing.



> The new speed limit warnings feature is rolling out first to Waze users in Austria, Belgium, Brazil, Colombia, Czech Republic, El Salvador, France, Hungary, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Netherlands, New Zealand, Sweden, Switzerland, Trinidad, Tobago and Uruguay alongside today’s announcement. But the company says it will arrive later for users elsewhere.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> disappointing.



Yup.  Guess I should have read the large fine print. 'HERE' still seems like the best option for that feature.

Since using 'HERE'  for the past few weeks I've learned that I mostly never speed.  Without knowing the posted speed limits I apparently tend to drive almost exactly what the limits are anyway.  No wonder I always have tailgaters.


----------



## JaneGibb (Apr 7, 2016)

You should try Garmin GPS. It's very durable and quality GPS gear, Used it for a while and it's really good. Personal thought tough


----------



## yeggous (Apr 7, 2016)

JaneGibb said:


> You should try Garmin GPS. It's very durable and quality GPS gear, Used it for a while and it's really good. Personal thought tough



From a functional point of view the HERE app achieves the same thing. Garmin used HERE maps.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2016)

i still think about my hiking GPS.  i like that it would record the path i took so i could look back at it, much like the skiing apps do.  waze and other automotive gps that i have used  just get you there but don't record history.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2016)

looks like Waze in US has some speed limit coverage. on my recent trip to airport while driving on Merritt Parkway in CT i got the warning about exceeding the posted speed limit (showed both my current and posted #s). however on other highways i did not so it seems they have partial coverage.


----------



## benski (Apr 11, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> looks like Waze in US has some speed limit coverage. on my recent trip to airport while driving on Merritt Parkway in CT i got the warning about exceeding the posted speed limit (showed both my current and posted #s). however on other highways i did not so it seems they have partial coverage.



Sounds dangerous. People could expect to get a warning and not look at the speedometer, leading to them not realizing there speeding. Dumb thing to do but I expect someone will reach that level. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

